# Maximum number of wax layers?



## rmac86 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hypothetical question – roughly how many layers of wax could be put on paint (that’s in good to very good condition) before there is a reduction in the level of gloss of the paint?

I appreciate that all waxes are different in that some contain cleaners which would obviously remove anything beneath, and that some waxes last longer than others so layering extends durability, so for the benefits of this thread can we assume the paint is a standard metallic finish (i.e. easy to see if the shine is being muted) and that the LSP being used is one of the more ‘pure’ waxes (i.e. no cleaners/fillers) with reasonable durability such as PB Natty’s / Dodo Juice etc.

Reason I ask is I read a post where some vintage car had something like 26 layers of whatever wax (I’m going to say Dodo Juice but don’t quote me on that) applied which I thought was severe overkill. I always imagined multiple layers beyond a certain point (however many that may be) would start to ‘mute’ the shine. But seemingly this motor still looked good which has forced me to rethink my opinion on this.

Don’t get me wrong – I’m not trying to go out and set the Guinness world record for most layers of wax applied, I am just throwing a hypothetical question out there for the sake of it.



Thanks,

R.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

This was discussed quite a while ago i think.

It worked out at about 5. By this I mean you can only get a few layers on before they stop bonding properly or at all. As there is more than just wax in a wax, the new layer will break down a bit of the old layer (solvents etc) so in theory you can't get any more layers.

Feel free to jump in peeps if this is not 100% accurate. It will probably differ from wax to wax due to solvent types and levels.


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

Personally, i don't see any point in putting on more than 2 layers maximum.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

In my experience of talking with Concours winners, 3 is considered optimum, 2 is fine for normal use and 5 is about the most I have heard of. 

I think 26 is the number of layers of paint on old RR isnt it ?


----------



## liav24 (Oct 28, 2014)

2 is more than enough to coat over parts you've missed, it might give more color depth with some waxes but if you have some free time - go for it.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

3!:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

3 coats always :thumb: the third coat after first wash .


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

3 for me, if its a good wax there is a difference in looks between 2 and 3 coats


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

I always found these threads very interesting but some things are just in the eye of the beholder

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=127943

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=130901


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Goodfella36 said:


> I always found these threads very interesting but some things are just in the eye of the beholder
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=127943
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=130901


Good post, these are the posts I was on about!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Only 2 for me. 

Gonz


----------

